# Trees in river near Basalt San Plant



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

yes the fork


----------



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

Due to current high water conditions, there are the following hazards on the Roaring Fork River downstream of the low 82 bridge north of Basalt and before Willits Lane:

-Tree covering whole river: Impassable. Very hard to portage around.

This is effective 5 pm., Tuesday, June 22, 2011.

Other bridge clearances may be hazardous and should be approached with extreme caution!
Swift current, debris, and changes to the river channel may create additional hazards.

Information provided by the Bureau of Land Management, Colorado River Valley Field Office. For more information, please call (970) 876-9000.


----------



## BLM_CRVFO (Aug 11, 2010)

The tree hazard has since been taken care of by the water and no longer exists. However, a different tree in the same location looks like it is ready to be pushed into the river. The BLM-Colorado River Valley Field Office is not aware of any impassable hazards along the Roaring Fork River right now. 

This is effective 7 pm., Monday, June 27, 2011.

Information provided by the Bureau of Land Management, Colorado River Valley Field Office. For more information, please call (970) 876-9000.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Kimberly,
it's great that your office is posting this info. I talked with two groups yesterday that were planning on running this stretch and were completely unaware of this hazard. Much appreciated.


----------

